# Neue Karten vom Gardasee - 4Land



## kostolany (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

in der neuen Bike wird berichtet, dass es vom Gardasee nun eine Alternative zu den Kompass-Karten gibt. Die Karten sind von 4Land,
http://www.naturedynamics.com/

Kennt die jemand? Wie sind die Karten (besser als Kompass-Karten dürfte ja kein Problem sein).


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2006)

Von denen hab ich die beiden Gardaseekarte. Ich finde sie eigentlich gut aber man braucht trotzdem noch eine weitere karte (zB Kompass) weil sie nicht alle Wege beinhalten sondern fast nur die die beim Biken interessant sind. Das macht aber die Orientierung schwierig weil man bisweilen an Kreuzungen vorbei fährt die auf der Karte gar nicht existieren. 
Für micht sind diese Karten eine sehr gute Ergänzung aber kein Ersatz für Kompass & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (27. April 2007)

Die Karten wurden etwas vollmundig als *DIE* Bike-Karten für den Gardasee angekündigt. 
Naja, Zweifel bleiben angebracht. Ist in erster Linie eine Farborgie des Kartenzeichners geworden! Auf der Karte (ich hab GPS-Map 101 Gardasee nord) steht, dass es das Produkt auch als digitale Karte zum Laden auf GPS-Empfänger geben soll. Das war 2006. 
Mittlerweile ist 2007 und bei den Jungs funktioniert noch nicht mal die Website. Weder www.4land.it, noch www.naturedynamics.com. 
Als Papierkarte ersetzt sie die bestehenden Konkurrenzkarten nicht, da sie ausschließlich die von den offiziellen Stellen ausgesuchten und genehmigten Bikewege enthält (ihr erinnert euch an die Diskussion über das neue Bikewege-Gesetz im Trentino). 
Am besten sind immer noch die Karten von ALP in Verbindung mit denen von Lagir Alpina. Man sollte am Gardasee immer mindestens zwei verschiedene Karten dabei haben, um zu vergleichen und dadurch ergänzende Informationen zu gewinnen. Auf die Kompass-Karte verlässt sich dabei nur der, der wirklich das Abenteuer sucht und es sich bei der Orientierung bewußt schwer machen will. 
Hier sind die Kompass-Karten wirklich unschlagbar.. 
Auf eine brauchbare digitale Karte vom Gardasee wartet die Community noch immer. Denn das, was Kompass da in elektronischer Form herausgebracht hat, ist Spielzeug für den Heim-PC. Damit kann man wirklich nur Zeit totschlagen.


----------



## kostolany (27. April 2007)

isartrails schrieb:


> Am besten sind immer noch die Karten von ALP in Verbindung mit denen von Lagir Alpina.



Wo bekommt man diese Karten?


----------



## marco (27. April 2007)

kostolany schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese Karten?



teoretisch hier: http://www.cdavivalda.it/Products/Cartoguide_d.lasso?nav=n7&keyID=88

Am Gardasee findest du sie.


----------



## transalbi (1. Mai 2007)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auf eine brauchbare digitale Karte vom Gardasee wartet die Community noch immer. Denn das, was Kompass da in elektronischer Form herausgebracht hat, ist Spielzeug für den Heim-PC. Damit kann man wirklich nur Zeit totschlagen.



Mittlerweile gibt es durch die Privatinitiative von Albert Krementz (http://www.garda-gps.de) eine hervorragende TOPO-Karte vom Großraum Gardasee. Lässt sich sogar aufs GARMIN GPS-Gerät und in TTQV oder Mapsource laden.
Habe die Karte selber an Ostern am Lago auf dem GPS gehabt. Es sind tatsächlich alle wichtigen Wege und PFADE drauf und der Download ist sogar kostenlos.
Der Mann verdient einen Orden. 

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Schreiner (7. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die 4 Land Süd im Netz als pdf in sehr guter Qualität gefunden, suche noch die Nord hat die jemand??

Währe cool weil ich die Karten dann auf dem PDA Nutzen kann.

Danke Chris


----------



## Pfeffelstein (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
kannst Du vielleicht den Link zum pdf "4 Land Süd" reinstellen? Dann würde ich da auch gern mal einen Blick drauf werfen.

Danke


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi, fahr nächsten Samstag(21.6.08) runter zum Gardasee (Pieve di Tremosine)! Kann mir jemand sagen wo man gute Bikes leihen kann in der Ecke  (Fully`s ca 180mm),wäre nett mit Addy! Nehm zwar mein Grossmann A250 mit aber Berge damit hochzufahren macht kein SPAß!!!!


----------



## Mudface (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn Du mir sagst für welche Wege man da soviel Federweg braucht? Evt. verrät Dir der Mann vom Shuttleservice wo Du shuttlepflichtige Bikes leihen kannst.

8), Mudface


----------



## Helmut Vogel (14. Juni 2008)

kostolany schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese Karten?



Versuch's mal dort: http://www.escursionista.it/
Dort habe ich schon öfter bestellt. Klappt sehr gut!



Pfeffelstein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kannst Du vielleicht den Link zum pdf "4 Land Süd" reinstellen? Dann würde ich da auch gern mal einen Blick drauf werfen.
> 
> Danke


Die Karte "Garda Centrale" gibt's hier:
http://68.178.233.117/MPcomp/2005.files/maps/Topographic-Casolari.pdf
Und weitere Kartenbeispiele hier:
http://4land.it/lavori.dhtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (14. Juni 2008)

... persönlich kann ich nix gutes an den karten von 4land finden. halt, eines doch: es sind nicht alle wege drin


----------



## transalbi (14. Juni 2008)

Die beste Karte (leider nur von der Region Limone, Vesio, Tremalzo) gibt es in der Touristinfo von Limone. Handwerklich super gemacht vom Tappeiner Verlag aus Lana in Südtirol.
Preis ist auch unschlagbar: 1 EUR0
Wahrscheinlich stecken da EU-Fördermittel drin. Holt euch also euren Anteil zurück.

Albi


----------



## rohstrugel (15. Juni 2008)

Mit die besten Karten sind (wie schon mal weiter oben geschrieben) die von Lagir Alpina. Die Karten braucht man auch nirgends vorher zu bestellen, die kann man z.B. an so gut wie jedem Souvenierladen in Riva kaufen.


----------

